# Certified Piedmontese beef +Kudu Grill =BLISS!



## Winewop (Mar 21, 2021)

Well... here’s my first post here in this cool forum!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 21, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. Tasty looking meal you put together


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 21, 2021)

Nice , Welcome from Nova Scotia
David


----------



## sandyut (Mar 21, 2021)

ok now...first things first - is that a steak with beef on the side!  OMG 

welcome to nirvana from Utah


----------



## Winewop (Mar 21, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome from Tennessee. Tasty looking meal you put together


Thank you!


----------



## Winewop (Mar 21, 2021)

sandyut said:


> ok now...first things first - is that a steak with beef on the side!  OMG
> 
> welcome to nirvana from Utah


Lol.. when I sent that pic to my cousin in CA, he replied: “Beef, with a side of beef.. now that’s how it’s done!”


----------



## Winewop (Mar 21, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice , Welcome from Nova Scotia
> David


Thanks David!


----------



## kruizer (Mar 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Winewop (Mar 21, 2021)

sandyut said:


> ok now...first things first - is that a steak with beef on the side!  OMG
> 
> welcome to nirvana from Utah



Lol.. when I sent that pic to my cousin in CA, he replied: “Beef, with a side of beef.. now that’s how it’s done!”
It’s a beef stir fry on the side! All Piedmontese!


----------



## Winewop (Mar 21, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


Thank you!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 21, 2021)

Welcome from SE Idaho, that looks tasty!  Nice cook!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 21, 2021)

You had me at beef with a side of beef!! All looks great. CPB is some tasty beef for sure.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 21, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! And a damn fine looking meal!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 22, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  Great looking meal.  Nice work.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2021)

We have a big outdoor propane wok like that, ours may be even bigger, but no other attachments except a fish fryer.
I have to say that meal looks absolutely fantastic!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2021)

Looks Great from here, W !!

Looks like you're moving in on Robert's "Piedmontese" Territory 

 tx smoker
 .

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 22, 2021)

Beef with a side of beef and just enough green stuff to make a little contrast. Nice way to make a splash in the forum. Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 22, 2021)

Winewop said:


> Well... here’s my first post here in this cool forum!



And what a great post it is!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 22, 2021)

High five on that one brother. It all looks amazing especially that steak! Nice cook.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 22, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga.  Great cook and meal there W


----------



## Winewop (Mar 22, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Welcome to SMF from SE Ga.  Great cook and meal there W


Thank you!


----------



## Winewop (Mar 22, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 490270
> 
> 
> High five on that one brother. It all looks amazing especially that steak! Nice cook.


Lol! Thanks?


----------



## Winewop (Mar 22, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Beef with a side of beef and just enough green stuff to make a little contrast. Nice way to make a splash in the forum. Looks darn good.
> Jim


Thanks Jim!


----------



## Winewop (Mar 22, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> We have a big outdoor propane wok like that, ours may be even bigger, but no other attachments except a fish fryer.
> I have to say that meal looks absolutely fantastic!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 22, 2021)

And a carousel ride on your first post!  Strong work sir. I forgot....Welcome from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## Winewop (Mar 22, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> And a carousel ride on your first post!  Strong work sir. I forgot....Welcome from Mississippi!
> Jim


Thank ya kindly Sir!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 22, 2021)

WW, Welcome and your plate looks divine !


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 22, 2021)

Nice work for sure, beef with a side of beef, I'M ALL IN!  I can just see that on one side of a menu all by itself with all the other stuff on the other page......


----------



## RichGTS (Mar 22, 2021)

Beef on Beef... nice job!  - I would be happy if someone served that to me in a restaurant. Looks great


----------



## Winewop (Mar 22, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> WW, Welcome and your plate looks divine !


Thank you!


----------



## Winewop (Mar 22, 2021)

RichGTS said:


> Beef on Beef... nice job!  - I would be happy if someone served that to me in a restaurant. Looks great


Thank you!


----------



## Winewop (Mar 22, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Nice work for sure, beef with a side of beef, I'M ALL IN!  I can just see that on one side of a menu all by itself with all the other stuff on the other page......


Thank you!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 23, 2021)

Welcome from TX where beef reigns supreme. Need I say more?    Beautiful cook, that's for sure.



Bearcarver said:


> Looks like you're moving in on Robert's "Piedmontese" Territory
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> ...



Heck Bear, there's plenty of room in the CPB territory for lots of folks my friend. I'm actually starting to see more people finding the stuff so it's nice not to be the Lone Ranger anymore 

Robert


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 23, 2021)

Winewop said:


> Well... here’s my first post here in this cool forum!


Carousel ride on the first post,,Cool looks like you are gonna fit right in.. Great looking food right there.
Welcome from New Braunfels, TX
HT


----------



## Winewop (Mar 23, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Welcome from TX where beef reigns supreme. Need I say more?    Beautiful cook, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regardless, thank y’all for such a warm welcome!


----------



## phantom krankor (Mar 23, 2021)

Looks really good. Nice setting too. What did you serve on the main beef?


----------



## Winewop (Mar 23, 2021)

phantom krankor said:


> Looks really good. Nice setting too. What did you serve on the main beef?


Thanks! My Lady made a whiskey cream sauce. Was most excellent!


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Mar 24, 2021)

Keep a belly and backbone from bumping for sure!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome from Maryland glad to have you on board.
What a fine looking meal for your first post. I might my kind of meal as I'm a meat person you can keep the veggies.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks for the like Winewop it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Winewop (Mar 24, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like Winewop it is appreciated.
> 
> Warren


As is the compliment! Again, thank you Warren!


----------



## bentzop (Sep 29, 2021)

Keep a belly and backbone from bumping for sure!  Is roblox down mobdro


----------

